# I like Turkish coffee



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

How do you in Turkish I like very much Turkish koffee.

Türk kahvesi çok severim or Türk kahvesini çok severim ?


----------



## _Ozgur_

"Türk kahvesini çok severim" is correct.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Çok teşekkürler ozgur bey ama niçin ?


----------



## analeeh

Although generic objects are often expressed with a noun without an accusative, with _sevmek_ the object isn't treated like that.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Iyi akşamlar,

Yes but kahvesini it's not logical for me and I would like to know why in this case.

I know that accusative is used in the Tukish grammar in sentences like: 

Adem bu gazateyi okudu 
Deniz Ayşe'ye rastlar
Emre Türkiye'yi özlüyor

or 

Butün turistler Ege Denizini severler.

If nouns ends with "i" at the end, does they get as suffix "ni"  in the accusative automatically ?


----------



## Torontal

Merhabalar,

In Turkish there are 3 kind of buffer consonants to prevent vowel clusters: *s*, *n* and *y *.

You use *s *as a buffer:

* for possessed endings (_kahve*s*i_, his coffee)
* with compound nouns. in Turkish compound nouns the second noun takes a possessed ending (_Türk kahve*s*i_ Turkish coffee, _kibrit kutu*s*u _matchbox, _yatak oda*s*ı _bedroom etc).

(There is one exception, the word _su_ (water), which takes the *y *buffer consonant, for example _maden su*y*u _mineral water.)

You use *n* as buffer:

* for possessor endings (_Ali'*n*in kahvesi_, Ali's coffee: Ali is the possessor, coffee is the possessed)
** with words which already has a possessed ending *(_Türk kahvesi*n*i çok severim _belongs to this category, Türk kahvesi is a compound which already has a possessed ending. If you want to attach any other suffix to it, for example an accusative marker in this case, you have to use the *n *buffer)
* with the personal pronouns _bu, şu, o _
* with the _-ki_ suffix

Otherwise you use *y* as a buffer.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello Torontal,

Thank you very much for your explanation.


----------

